# past papers of UHS



## saleem khan

PLEASE SHARE THE PAST PAPERS OF MBBS...


----------



## Rehan

Saleem please check the top most thread in this section. Past paper questions are available for every subject here: http://medstudentz.com/medical-stud...istan-professional-exam-sample-questions.html


----------



## saleem khan

Rehan these are model papers not the past papers of last year 2011


----------



## Rehan

saleem khan said:


> Rehan these are model papers not the past papers of last year 2011


Yes you are correct. My apologies. If we are able to find any real past papers I will let you know!


----------



## saleem khan

OK


----------



## loyal

kindly open thread "uhs mcat 2012" on this forum n click on page 62..u will find google link on that page which will lead you towards past years papers..hope it will help both of u..JAZAK ALLAH


----------



## hades

*past papers*

MBBS Ospe & Past Papers - UHS - Photos | Facebook

this link might be helpful


----------



## hades

M.B.B.S Study Stuff All Prof - Photos | Facebook

MEDICAL CHOICES

plus all uhs past papers were available at ************* but i am not able access that site


----------



## Zeesha tahir

Send me this link plzz..


----------



## Fatima Bhatti

*MCAT Discussion Threads of 2012*

*Plz provide us the MCAT discussion threaz of 2012 ...*


----------



## hades

@zeesha tahir http://www.*************/pakistan-medical-colleges/punjab-medical-colleges/uhs-past-papers/

- - - Updated - - -
med
arena
.com
put this in place of stars -_-


----------

